# Just went to the bank to get a replacement debit card...Fraud



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)

I got a message in my email from my bank to contact the national fraud orginization. I did and there were 5 $15 charges that were not mine. The bank woman asked if I was on FB, or Instagram, or streaming services that I might enter my SSN. I said no, none them. I am very careful about that. She had no idea how they got it. But I was got. The new card only took about 10 minutes to get. The bank has a pretty alert fraud crew...good because it is becoming like the wild wild west!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I got a message in my email from my bank to contact the national fraud organization.


I did not think banks sent emails for things like this.  Too much risk of spam fraud.

It seems to have worked out for you, so I guess the email was legit.  

When I get a message like this I usually call the bank number I have on the account or card, not the one in the email.  Surprising how often the email is bogus.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Some years ago long before touch card was a thing and you had to hand your card over to the sales assistant for them to enter into the card machine.. ..we got a call from the Fraud department of the Bank saying my Husbands' card had been compromised.

Our local Petrol garage  which was franchised from Esso.. had the franchisee.. had a dupe card reader under the desk , just where you can't see, and he was using that to copy the details of every person's cards... . Fortunately he'd not managed to get any money from hubs' account before he was caught having milked thousands £££'s  from previous customers.. but our card details were found on his machine ..

Since then we've  never let our card out of our sights.. ..and this is why online fraud is so huge , because card machines can no longer be hidden from the customer


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2022)

i agree it is wise to check it out by calling another number instead of  the phone on email.
my debit card was compromised once ( a retailer i went to was hacked) .... i had no notice until  debit card was turned down at a grocery store. 

i had to go home and get another method of payment and called found out it was frozen for fraud i had to get new card and they did not send an email because it often is ignored as spam.  they had no excuse as to why they did not call as my number shows in my contact on online banking... but i was embarrassed but clerk said she was sure that is what happened cause she had seen a few lately.


----------



## RFW (Feb 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I did not think banks sent emails for things like this.  Too much risk of spam fraud.
> 
> It seems to have worked out for you, so I guess the email was legit.
> 
> When I get a message like this I usually call the bank number I have on the account or card, not the one in the email.  Surprising how often the email is bogus.


My bank does that and I always look at the email sender and where it was actually sent from and find the actual phone number from my bank's website.

Last time I had fraudulent charges on my credit card was 5 years ago at a Walmart on the other side of the country. I got an alert right away and I was able to reverse the charges through the bank website. I didn't use that card online so the card was probably cloned somehow.


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

My bank is pretty fastidious about fraud and keeps an eye on my spending patterns.
About 8 years ago I paid for my son's car registration and pink-slip.
Within minutes they were on the phone with me asking if I had paid for this, they are very vigilant.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I did not think banks sent emails for things like this.  Too much risk of spam fraud.
> It seems to have worked out for you, so I guess the email was legit.
> 
> When I get a message like this I usually call the bank number I have on the account or card, not the one in the email.  Surprising how often the email is bogus.


The message said it already had my last four digits...I called and was not going to give out any more info. A computer asked some basic questions  then I waited about 15 minutes for a representative to talk to. It was legit. I don't open anything that looks like a fishing scam.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Some years ago long before touch card was a thing and you had to hand your card over to the sales assistant for them to enter into the card machine.. ..we got a call from the Fraud department of the Bank saying my Husbands' card had been compromised.
> 
> Our local Petrol garage  which was franchised from Esso.. had the franchisee.. had a dupe card reader under the desk , just where you can't see, and he was using that to copy the details of every person's cards... . Fortunately he'd not managed to get any money from hubs' account before he was caught having milked thousands £££'s  from previous customers.. but our card details were found on his machine ..
> 
> Since then we've  never let our card out of our sights.. ..and this is why online fraud is so huge , because card machines can no longer be hidden from the customer


Six years ago got a message from my credit card company telling me there was a charge on my credit card for 200 dollars at a place called "Perfumania" in Miami, Florida.  I live more than 1000 miles from Miami.

My credit card company immediately cancelled my card and sent me a new one.

Since then I've been checking my credit card account and bank account every day for signs of fraud.

Not sure but Florida seems to be the epicenter of credit card fraud in the U.S. I've had friends tell me their cards were hacked in Florida too.  Maybe because it's such a huge tourist destination.


----------



## Remy (Mar 27, 2022)

Did you have to pay that? I don't use a debit card. They concern me. Credit cards are protected but my understanding is debit cards are not.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 3, 2022)

I know of no streaming services that ask for your SS number, but okay. And social networking sites certainly don't ask for it. It's good that your bank is on top of things (we sort of). I've experienced credit card fraud a couple of times...two different cards, two different banks. Each time the fraud was caught immediately and the charges did not go through.


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2022)

Exactly why I don't use "plastic".


----------



## Michael Z (Apr 6, 2022)

You have to watch these "fraud alerts" as they can often be phishing schemes. I always independently check things out. I get emails indicating some big purchase I supposedly made but in fact it is all a scam after I check it out on my own. But still, you can get legitimate alerts and they will never try to pry or trick information out of you.


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2022)

Every time I use my credit card, I get an alert on my cell phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> Did you have to pay that? I don't use a debit card. They concern me. Credit cards are protected but my understanding is debit cards are not.


You're correct .


There are some limitations to when a card company is liable along with the retailer or trader. The goods or service you bought must have cost over £100 and not more than £30,000.

Section 75 protection also requires your credit card provider and the seller of goods to be different parties. Section 75 will not apply if the lender is also the supplier.

However, to claim under Section 75 you don't have to have paid more than £100 or the full amount on your credit card – the card company is liable even if you made only part of the payment (a deposit, say) on your card.

It's the value of the goods you're buying that is key - not the amount paid on the card.

For example, if you ordered a new sofa from a furniture store and paid a £60 deposit with your credit card and the balance of £600 by cheque, you would be covered for the whole £660 if the dealer went out of business and you didn't get your sofa.

Section 75 gives you the same rights against the card company as you have against the retailer.

So if your claim against the trader is for the cost of fixing or repairing an item, this would be the claim you could bring under Section 75 against the card provider. 

At least this is the law in the UK


----------



## Don M. (Apr 6, 2022)

I do a fair amount of online shopping.  Whenever do ANY shopping, or Financial activity, I switch to "Incognito" or :"Inprivate" mode, depending upon which Browser I am using.  There are 3 little dots in the upper RH corner of the screen, on Windows, one option which allows you to open a new window in these more "private" modes.  You can also do the same by holding down Ctrl/Shift/N simultaneously, on the keyboard.  When done, there is an option in the upper right to return to normal mode.  

With the number of hackers and scammers always increasing, every precaution helps.


----------

